# ISO Bobs, Where do you get them?



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, we are building our loft / aviary / roost and are in search of bobs. Where in the USA do you purchase these? Thank you.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Foys pigeon supplies has them.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you! The one place I had found only sold to biz. Much appreciated.


----------

